# Mako!



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

So Squeak is too old to play with LeeLoo despite LeeLoos efforts so a new baby was needed, introducing Mako


----------



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

so cute!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love his coloring 😊


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Cute! Anymore?


----------



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

So cute!!!!!!!! Looks like my Oswin <3 <3


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Super cute, and I love the name Mako!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Adorable ! Oh my gosh!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

